# Oakridge Oregon...at A&w



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...who was in Oakridge Oregon at the A&W on Thursday, May 27th.

I was going to Wickiup and saw the Outback and the Outbacker.com sticker. Was a GREAT site....

Who was it?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

It wasn't me but I saw an Outback Sydney in Rogue River OR yesterday, flying down the 5. I didn't realize it was an Outback until I was next to it and then didn't get a chance to see if there was an Outback.com sticker. They had a red quad cab Chevy or GMC. I wanted to wave and say hi but I was in my little Honda and they would have wondered why the heck I was waving.







I drove from San Diego to Puyallup WA and home from Thurs. to today. I also saw an OB going down Meridian St. in Puyallup with kids bikes on the back. It was a cold weekend in WA and OR. I saw one other going north in OR on the way up. It's funny because I looked at just about every RV the whole way looking for Outbacks.


----------

